# Triple subs... 2 for mains and one for LFE?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm really wanting to pair a set of REL T5s to my NHT Superzeros as I really perfer the quick sound they offer but I know that dual T5s won't be hitting much db below 40hz for the movies.... will work great for music but I think I'll be left with more to desire.

Was thinking of having a third sub added for the LFE track only with a low crossover just to handle the lowest edge. I found a $400 SVS PC Ultra sub locally that I was thinking would fit that bill nicely.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

What receiver are you using and how do you plan to connect the three subs? In theory your idea should work fine if set up properly.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't have a receiver yet.... I'm still acquiring/planning. My intention is to use a reciever only as a preamp and drive the speakers with a 7 channel Krell.

The REL T5s will connect to the mains via high level input and the reciever will set the mains up as large speakers. The LFE sub will connect only to the LFE output.

Long term (4-6 years) I'll have a dedicated processor w/ the Krell amp and full range speakers so there will be no need for the RELS and I'll run dual subs off the LFE channel.... but again this is long term.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Understood. I assume then for 2-channel music listening you would bypass the LFE/SVS Ultra?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> Understood. I assume then for 2-channel music listening you would bypass the LFE/SVS Ultra?


Exactly. The RELs are very musical, very fast. I just don't see them pushing much beyond 50hz but covers music fine. big slower subs not good for music but good for low end movie punch is the key.

I just see this being a reasonable way to achieve both. For now...

My uncle does recommend vandersteen 5a speakers w/ a krell 250 mono on each.... I just can't afford 40k in amp/speakers right now lol.

He has those exact speakers and let me tell you.... combined with the dual Ref 600s they sound amazing.

I did find an 06' SVS PC Ultra which I believe was the 39" tall cylinder model w/ the 12" woofer for $400. I think I'll get that first to get started with and add the T5s later. 

I have 5 NHT Super zero's from 94' already which will work for my needs until I can get full range.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Don't quote me, but I think the Ultra has a 13" driver. I'm not sure what you mean by "big slower subs" but I think you will find that the SVS handles music very well. Either way, it should have no trouble providing the punch you want during movies. Since you are happy with the sound of the NHT+REL for music, it makes perfect sense to keep things simple and use the 3rd sub for movie LFE only. It's tough to beat SVS for under $500. Do let us know how it goes when you have it all set up!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.soundstage.com/maxdb/maxdb061999.htm
This might be worth a read.


----------

